# Hp laptop, adaptor socket won't work!



## migeru (Nov 14, 2004)

i have an hp laptop and the socket doesn't recive the power from the laptop and im certian the problem is with the socket and not the laptop, i use to have to twist it around and move it until it recived the energy from the adaptor but it got worse and worse and now it doesn't recive the power anymore. any ideas?

is there a battery i can buy that has a socket for an adaptor that i may use?? or can i convert an existing port into a adoptor port?

and i heard repairing may be too costly.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

I see a lot of laptops with this same problem, and 90% of the time it's fixed for under $100. 

Call around your local repair shops and get some quotes (to check it and fix it). What's happened is that the leads that are soldered to the system board inside have come loose. If you've caught it quick enough, then they just need to be resoldered. There is a chance that damage has been caused by arcing, but it's worth the time to have it checked out.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's indeed the power connection, they're VERY fragile, and any strain on the cord while it's plugged in will frequently break something. I've recently had two laptops apart and repaired the connector with epoxy after soldering it back on.

DON'T try to power it up until it's fixed, because I also recently took apart a Compaq that went up in flames "literally" when the socket came loose and obviously short to something. Remember, the laptop power supply is frequently delivering 60 watts or more, and that can do a lot of damage in the wrong place!


----------



## kninefn (Nov 9, 2004)

*HP power connector*

I also have an HP laptop with the same problem. HP wants about $275 to fix it. None of the local shops want to tackle it. I was tempted to try it myself, but cannot figure out how to get it open. If there is a reliable guide to disassembly, I might try it... but would also welcome recommendations on reliable places to send it.

-Dave-


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

I would check with a local electronics (not pc, but tv and the like) repair shop. The skills needed are the same.


----------

